

I need to know what is the future of mobile app development? - umairmehdi

I am planning to switch from php side to mobile app development side. I need to know what is the scope of android and ios app development.
======
zer00eyz
Its pretty huge right now. The realities are the space is evolving, I suspect
that in 5 years your going to see a "front end" vs "back end" split in mobile
development. Its the way that everything else has ended up, why would mobile
be any different?

------
jrpt
React Native is pretty interesting, and I could see it becoming very popular
over the next five years.

------
raooll
I think go with IOS development, learn swift.

------
nphyte
go for it. definite shortage

